# Wealthy arborist's beauty queen fiancee kills intruder



## rmihalek (Mar 22, 2011)

Panthaber, a 42-year-old arborist, said he believes he and his fiancee were targeted because of their wealth. He claimed a pizza delivery man and possible accomplice staked out the home for three months before Hill attempted to burglarize it.

“We live in a very prominent area and my fiancee wears a $60,000 engagement ring,” he said. “The pizza man knew we had money because sometimes we needed change for a $100 bill when he came to deliver pizza.”

Armed Beauty Queen Fatally Shoots Intruder in Florida Home Invasion - FoxNews.com


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 22, 2011)

The perp got exactly what he deserved. I wonder if it was the hit in the chest or the groin that killed him.lol We all need to move to Florida and trim trees, 60k for an engagement ring, that boy is trimming more than trees.


----------



## LawnMoore (Mar 22, 2011)

No!! Stay out of Florida, :msp_w00t:


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 22, 2011)

rmihalek said:


> Panthaber, a 42-year-old arborist, said he believes he and his fiancee were targeted because of their wealth. He claimed a pizza delivery man and possible accomplice staked out the home for three months before Hill attempted to burglarize it.
> 
> “We live in a very prominent area and my fiancee wears a $60,000 engagement ring,” he said. “The pizza man knew we had money because sometimes we needed change for a $100 bill when he came to deliver pizza.”
> 
> Armed Beauty Queen Fatally Shoots Intruder in Florida Home Invasion - FoxNews.com


 
IMHO, this guy (HO) sounds like a douche, and I kinda woulda liked the story to end with his pompous ass getting cleaned out and a chainsaw stuck up his million dollar ass.....


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Mar 23, 2011)

Unless someone in here actually knows this guy and can verify that he is a major mover on the arboriculture scene, I will go along with the idea that he is certainly cutting more than trees in his area. I'm thinking that most of the cutting he does may involve powders.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 23, 2011)

Quit hating on him, he's a damn good climber, and maybe he runs a good business.

Besides, anybody can finance a diamond as quick as large equipment. plus, look at her, she deserves it....


----------



## treevet (Mar 23, 2011)

When I read the title to the thread the first treeguy came to mind was Dave Treeslayer :hmm3grin2orange:

Least it makes us look a little better than the guy that killed and abducted and raped a bunch of people out my way and then stuck their bodies in a cavity in a tree.


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 23, 2011)

Good for her who knows what he would have done to her if he found her. On the other hand "sucker!" if you wanna doll like that your gonna have to pay for it.


----------



## les-or-more (Mar 23, 2011)

I knew you tree guys were scamming us to finance your rockstar lifestyles!:msp_razz:


----------



## r&r (Mar 23, 2011)

He probably works for the city as an arborist making the big bucks.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 23, 2011)

I smell coke. Just looking at the picture of them two greaseballs, I can tell.

That's one heck of a snozz for a beauty queen.. at least she's a good shot though! lol.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 23, 2011)

I see nothing in the story or photo's that indicates anything is amiss about their lifestyle or income. Sounds like a home invasion, defended by homeowners. The good guy was fighting the bad guy, the girl capped him with the pink handgun.

Sounds like job well done to me. You can read anything into a story, if that is all you want to see.

It does seem a bit odd that the police would remark that they were looking into "any relationship" that might have existed with the dead perp.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 23, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> I see nothing in the story or photo's that indicates anything is amiss about their lifestyle or income. Sounds like a home invasion, defended by homeowners. The good guy was fighting the bad guy, the girl capped him with the pink handgun.
> 
> Sounds like job well done to me. You can read anything into a story, if that is all you want to see.
> 
> It does seem a bit odd that the police would remark that they were looking into "any relationship" with that might have existed with the dead perp.


 
Well, it sounds like you haven't had the pleasure of competing against a drug cartel/tree service then. Good for you!


----------



## treevet (Mar 23, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I smell coke. Just looking at the picture of them two greaseballs, I can tell.
> 
> That's one heck of a snozz for a beauty queen.. at least she's a good shot though! lol.


 
lol....."he grabbed her by her nose"....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 23, 2011)

treevet said:


> lol....."he grabbed her by her nose"....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Probably had that sucker in a headlock! lmfao..

He's no slouch in the snozz department either. Can you imagine if they breed?? the poor kid!! 

Bet they could both hold a kilo in each nostril..


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 23, 2011)

But we're being immature again. Where is that Gayson cat anyway, he'll straighten us out!


----------



## treevet (Mar 23, 2011)

He ran outta Tampons....he be back


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 23, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> But we're being immature again. Where is that Gayson cat anyway, he'll straighten us out!


 


He's probably coming up with a new poetry slam to tickle our balls with.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 23, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Well, it sounds like you haven't had the pleasure of competing against a drug cartel/tree service then. Good for you!


 
Druggies all around me, Drug cartel...I don't think so. Never seen a druggie with a chainsaw that had enough money to buy a pricey ring. 

Florida might be different.

Now that I think about it, it does seem odd that they would open a door at 3:00am and not already have the gun ready to go.


----------



## Don't-B-Stumped (Mar 23, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> IMHO, this guy (HO) sounds like a douche, and I kinda woulda liked the story to end with his pompous ass getting cleaned out and a chainsaw stuck up his million dollar ass.....


 
I saw the story this morning on the drudge report and thought the same thing. What an idiot to brag about his ''wealth''. I'm glad they got rid of the creep but wouldn't have felt to bad for him if he got beat up a bit.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't care if her hiney was gold plated and she could do more magic than Houndini, there is no woman that needs a 60k ring.lol
That cat doesn't realize what kind of CAD that would support.
One of these days he'll be living in his truck and she'll have the house and the ring.


----------



## Don't-B-Stumped (Mar 23, 2011)

I also thought is was weird she would open the door at 3 am. I wouldn't do that without holding my Sig.


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 23, 2011)

“She was not a good shot at the range,” he quipped.

Maybe she performs better under extreme pressure. I would not be surprised if this had ended with the couples murder. Having delivered pizza several times to the home he would be too easy for the couple to ID. I was impressed that she fired enough rounds to stop him as opposed to just firing one round and then wait to see what happens.


----------



## deeker (Mar 23, 2011)

You guys are a bunch of artsmasses.

I handed out a bunch of rep on this thread.

Glad she shot the dirtbag.

Now, she needs to dump deep pockets for a man that would die while protecting her.


----------



## deeker (Mar 23, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> “She was not a good shot at the range,” he quipped.
> 
> Maybe she performs better under extreme pressure. I would not be surprised if this had ended with the couples murder. Having delivered pizza several times to the home he would be too easy for the couple to ID. I was impressed that she fired enough rounds to stop him as opposed to just firing one round and then wait to see what happens.


 
Unable to rep you for this one. For now.

Why did he not answer the door in the first place?

Must make him proud, that she bailed his ass out of trouble.

With a Pink "Lady Smith".


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 23, 2011)

deeker said:


> Unable to rep you for this one. For now.
> 
> Why did he not answer the door in the first place?
> 
> ...



He was probably sound asleep.. from cutting all those trees to pay for Snozzarella's 60k ring! lol.


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 23, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> He was probably sound asleep.. from cutting all those trees to pay for Snozzarella's 60k ring! lol.


 
Good guess. My guess is he sent her downstairs to make him a sandwich and the fateful knock came as she got to the bottom of the staircase.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 23, 2011)

well i live in st pete beach Tierra Verde, Fla. is there the small homes go for over 1 million its not the wild west her its all up scale this can happen anywhere


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 23, 2011)

I glad where I live my English Shepherds will answer the door, if you get to the door at 3:00 am. Who in their right mind answers the door at 3:00 am? I guess if your used to having company or doing business at that hour would be one thing. I must be old, after 9:00 pm here you best have a good reason for knocking on my door.

I get the feeling that there is more to this story than has come out at this point.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 23, 2011)

heres a pic of 1 of my sons with tierra verde in the back round


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 23, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I glad where I live my English Shepherds will answer the door, if you get to the door at 3:00 am.


 
You've got to be kidding me. She is now a proven combat veteran/ confirmed killer. I'll take that angry woman with a loaded handgun anytime. Besides, the dogs won't make you a sandwich.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 23, 2011)

By the looks of her and her ring, it sounds like she had already learned to kill without a gun, prolly at a much younger age.
By the time she's forty she'll have killed a few more good men, not literally, she'll just suck the life out of them.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 23, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> By the looks of her and her ring, it sounds like she had already learned to kill without a gun, prolly at a much younger age.
> By the time she's forty she'll have killed a few more good men, not literally, she'll just suck the life out of them.


 
Or snort the life right out of them. Whichever. 

And I'm not seeing her as the sandwich making type.. probably the reason for all the pizza's in the first place.


----------



## prentice110 (Mar 23, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Well, it sounds like you haven't had the pleasure of competing against a drug cartel/tree service then. Good for you!


 
I have, and never lost a job to him! He was always 'higher' then everybody, even big green n yellow sometimes. Never knew how he could keep his help. He only worked them 3 days a week. We had a coked out mexi workin 4 us that we had to let go due to his runny nose. He went to that guy and was his loyal #####. I bet half his pay went back to the boss. Eventually boss man got popped, partly cuz of his involvement with a 15yo girl, made bail, sold the biz quick for cash and bailed back to Mexico wit da green never to be heard from again. I hope a ho reads this and thinks of it the next time they get an esti from a runny nosed scum bag.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 23, 2011)

Its an obv set up lol....she called dude on her untraceable pay as u go phone and told him to bring over a few more kilos. And she told him they had his money from the last front. When he got there they staged the attack and wasted him. Took the blow he brought and darn sure anit paying for the other stuff they got from him. Its all very simple really.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## justme23005 (Mar 23, 2011)

Why the heck did they grab her by the nose? Seems like the ears would work better.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 23, 2011)

I never knew I was hanging out with such a rough crowd! Geez you guys are hard on folks.

If you don't know what it means, you might try looking up "mysogyny". See if it fits your outlook on life and people in general.

Or it could be you are only misogamistic.


----------



## treevet (Mar 23, 2011)

justme23005 said:


> Why the heck did they grab her by the nose? Seems like the ears would work better.


 
he prob thought about the ears to get 2 hands on her and on the way realized he could get both hands on her nose :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 23, 2011)

deeker said:


> You guys are a bunch of artsmasses.
> 
> I handed out a bunch of rep on this thread.
> 
> ...


 
Dang Deek, does the man have to die????? :sad:


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 23, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> heres a pic of 1 of my sons with tierra verde in the back round


 


Wow, a fifty year old photo!


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 23, 2011)

Beauty queen Meghan Brown 'kills burglar with a pink gun as he fights her fiancé' | Mail Online

There's just too many weird things going on with this story. Look at this chick posing like she couldn't wait to be on the TV. She just killed a man!??!& 25 YO with Slimjim $$$$ bags. 
She thought it was a friend looking for a bed for the night???? WTF? Is this a common occurence with her?

_'It's not like he was going to turn his life around.'_

How the F does a girl say this about somebody they don't know?


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 23, 2011)

More news reports on the issue:

"The 2009 Miss Tierra Verde had opened the door to him on March 12 in the early hours thinking he was a friend needing a bed for the night.

But she claims the 42-year-old, 18-stone man grabbed her from behind and covered her nose and mouth with his hand, before heading straight to the bedroom.

...Mr Planthaber and Miss Brown are arborists and she also rescues birds and animals - owning a 5ft iguana named Godzilla.
Beauty queen Meghan Brown 'kills burglar with a pink gun as he fights her fiancé' | Mail Online
"

A much better story, obviously from interviews with the involved couple: Couple recount fatal fray at their Tierra Verde home - St. Petersburg Times

************************************************************************
So...apparently y'er talking bad about tree folks, guys. (or at least they both claim to be tree folks.)

OH! I GET IT NOW! She does the tree trimming _sales_ while he does the work. Now we know why they are doing so well.
************************************************************************

Also, from looking at different photos: she doesn't have a big nose. That picture was taken with a wide angle view, done close up. EVERYBODY will have a big nose when the picture is taken that way. Notice how prominent the nearest cheekbone is too?

Also:

"County records show the $400,000 house is owned by Robert Planthaber. A company called Private Limos also had listed the home as it address, with Planthaber as an owner."
http://oldnortheast.patch.com/articles/woman-shoots-and-kills-home-intruder-in-tierra-verde
Uh oh! Limo services don't have a very reputation for clean living owners.

The neighbors get interviewed, and talk bad about the victims. They apparently led a highly visible lifestyle:
http://www.wtsp.com/news/local/article/180786/8/Intruder-killed-in-Tierra-Verde-home-invasion

http://www.tampabay.com/news/public...e-was-looking-up-for-intruder-shot-at/1157108


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 23, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> Beauty queen Meghan Brown 'kills burglar with a pink gun as he fights her fiancé' | Mail Online
> 
> There's just too many weird things going on with this story. Look at this chick posing like she couldn't wait to be on the TV. She just killed a man!??!& 25 YO with Slimjim $$$$ bags.
> She thought it was a friend looking for a bed for the night???? WTF? Is this a common occurence with her?
> ...


 
This is her therapy. If you had gunned some A hole down you'd have to buy a new keyboard cuz you would have burned up the one you have posting about it here and getting/giving rep. He was just about to turn his life around at the expense of hers and her husbands. I'd be pretty happy about it too.


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 23, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Dang Deek, does the man have to die????? :sad:


 
Yes. That's what happens in gun fights. He would have killed her and her husband if the facts are as they have been presented in the story.


----------



## prentice110 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dont believe anything you hear, and only half of what you see. Who knows what kinda spin the crooked ass media threw on this. Eh, screw that, their DIRTY!!! and hiding sumthin! Believe it or not, I have one of the best built in judge of character mechanisms youll ever see, and that guy looks like hes up to somethin.


----------



## treevet (Mar 23, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> But we're being immature again. Where is that Gayson cat anyway, he'll straighten us out!


 
I got a warning from that other thread. Anybody else get Gaysoned?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 23, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Wow, a fifty year old photo!


 
no last july


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 24, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> This is her therapy. If you had gunned some A hole down you'd have to buy a new keyboard cuz you would have burned up the one you have posting about it here and getting/giving rep. He was just about to turn his life around at the expense of hers and her husbands. I'd be pretty happy about it too.


 
Not likely. You've got almost as many posts in 1 year as I have in 10.
I have no problem with him being gunned down if this is really the way it happened, not so sure it is though. They have cameras inside and out and I'm sure in the bedroom as weird as this couple seems so there shouldn't be a problem proving what they said.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 24, 2011)

treevet said:


> I got a warning from that other thread. Anybody else get Gaysoned?


 
Yep.


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 24, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> Not likely. You've got almost as many posts in 1 year as I have in 10.
> I have no problem with him being gunned down if this is really the way it happened, not so sure it is though. They have cameras inside and out and I'm sure in the bedroom as weird as this couple seems so there shouldn't be a problem proving what they said.


 
Sorry Toddppm. That post I made was obnoxious.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 24, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> More news reports on the issue:
> 
> "The 2009 Miss Tierra Verde had opened the door to him on March 12 in the early hours thinking he was a friend needing a bed for the night.
> 
> ...


 
Dang, Sherlock hasn't got anything on you!


----------



## treevet (Mar 24, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Dang, Sherlock hasn't got anything on you!


 
too much truth ruined the whole fun thread


----------



## treevet (Mar 24, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Yep.


 
Gayson got Gaysoned....for good lol.

This forum is very cool sometimes.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 24, 2011)

treevet said:


> Gayson got Gaysoned....for good lol.
> 
> This forum is very cool sometimes.



?? I must have missed this. Last I knew, he was 'standing robustly defiant over injustice', or some bit of sweetness.. lol.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 24, 2011)

I just wanna know; Does she have a big nose or not? I mean it looks like she has big nose but they said she don't have a big nose. Was her nose all puffed up from the altercation or is that the way her nose looks all the time? How does her husband feel about her nose? Is it something that bothers him? Does she like her nose? What about the pizza man? Was he offended by her nose?
I gotta say there was a time when i was in kindergarten when I was a little self conscious about my nose and I feel that has led me to a sense of insecurity of some degree even after all these years. I always felt like people were looking at my nose and judging me on how funny it looked sticking out of my face like that so I could see how maybe this whole thing was the result of negative feelings by all three people about the woman's nose... but then again drugs and money make people do weird things too.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 24, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Or snort the life right out of them. Whichever.
> 
> And I'm not seeing her as the sandwich making type.. probably the reason for all the pizza's in the first place.


 
So you are saying she shot him cause he was late delivering the pizza?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 24, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Probably had that sucker in a headlock! lmfao..
> 
> He's no slouch in the snozz department either. Can you imagine if they breed?? the poor kid!!
> 
> Bet they could both hold a kilo in each nostril..


 
So now you are saying that the pizza man was a sex surrogate due to the fact that the man and woman were afraid that if they had a child its nose to be embarassingly large but when the pizza guy stuck it in her cornhole she got pissed and blew him away?
Wow! All this over a big nose... and the anal intrusion could make some women a little fiesty, I know that from personal experiance. He should have asked first.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 24, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> Quit hating on him, he's a damn good climber, and maybe he runs a good business.
> 
> Besides, anybody can finance a diamond as quick as large equipment. plus, look at her, she deserves it....


 
So you are saying that people with big noses ( you said large equipment) are real good tree climbers? I kinda always thought that myself.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 24, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> ?? I must have missed this. Last I knew, he was 'standing robustly defiant over injustice', or some bit of sweetness.. lol.


 
Looks like they shut that whole deal down, at least I can't find it. Hmm...I thought that was one of our more civil conversations. Oh well, back to the coke and hookers I guess.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 24, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like they shut that whole deal down, at least I can't find it. Hmm...I thought that was one of our more civil conversations. Oh well, back to the coke and hookers I guess.


 
Don't forget the anal plundering.

Oh and by the way: Who the Hell is Gayson? he got a big nose too? 

And do you think I have a big nose? You can tell me the truth man, it would help me out a lot, I wouldn't want anything like this to happen to me if there was something I could do about it.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 24, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Don't forget the anal plundering.
> 
> Oh and by the way: Who the Hell is Gayson? he got a big nose too?
> 
> And do you think I have a big nose? You can tell me the truth man, it would help me out a lot, I wouldn't want anything like this to happen to me if there was something I could do about it.


 
I say we just let the committee decide...







...Basically, I was just looking for an excuse to repost this pic. I feel it's necessary to revisit this moment from time to time. lol


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 24, 2011)

> he's an arborist
> who has had his own company for 17 years, Planthaber Trees in Tampa. He cuts trees in the Culbreath Isles and Palma Ceia areas in Tampa, which he says provides a six-figure income. Planthaber immediately came home to help her search their house.
> 
> This was the second jewelry claim Planthaber made in 2002. Before
> ...



A previous fiance lost a lost a $31k ring...

Here is anotherreport
Beauty Queen Shoots And Kills Burglar With Her Pink Gun

You can find him as Executive tree service, seems he got busted for removing a 13 in laural oak w/o permits..

Maybe a family history of tree work, there's a Gary Planthaber with Coastal Tree in the tampa area. A Robert has a roofing company in the area, so maybe it is a common name, not many in phonebook.

Oh well, I'm board with this now. Does sound a wee bit fishy though


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 24, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> I say we just let the committee decide...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do get your helmet way back there. It looks more like a safety
yarmulke.


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 24, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> Sorry Toddppm. That post I made was obnoxious.


 
Not a big deal.

I dunno Dan the beak itself aint that big but the flared nostril there is kinda fishy......


----------



## treemandan (Mar 24, 2011)

Screw you guys! I'm bringing sexy back! Ain't my fault you don't know the difference.:tongue2:


Allright, the snow stopped, suns out, the Monster energy drink I drank at 4 am is wearing off, I am heading out to look at some jobs.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Mar 24, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> I say we just let the committee decide...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't worry about that nose you've got bigger problems. You look like a special ed version of Artie Lang . I bought a Kask never been happier, seeing that pic reminds me why.


----------



## treevet (Mar 25, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> I say we just let the committee decide...



Danno always looks so much more....well....normal than I expect him to look in pictures than his on line personna.

Come on now....that is a good lookin, swayve, carefree dude there.


----------



## shelbythedog (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't-B-Stumped said:


> I also thought is was weird she would open the door at 3 am. I wouldn't do that without holding my Sig.



Yep, or sometimes a Colt, S&W, or Ruger depending on my mood.


----------



## treevet (Mar 25, 2011)

shelbythedog said:


> Yep, or sometimes a Colt, S&W, or Ruger depending on my mood.


 
why open the door at all? I would just open a window and yell outside "who TF is out there?" then call the cops if I don't like the answer. Shoot somebody outside and you may do time.

They paint this guy as celebrity kind of money. A 400K$ house? That wouldn't buy a little bungalo in many places. Even a small potatoes op like Treevette can live in a $400K house. No big whoop.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treemandan (Mar 25, 2011)

treevet said:


> why open the door at all? I would just open a window and yell outside "who TF is out there?" then call the cops if I don't like the answer. Shoot somebody outside and you may do time.
> 
> They paint this guy as celebrity kind of money. A 400K$ house? That wouldn't buy a little bungalo in many places. Even a small potatoes op like Treevette can live in a $400K house. No big whoop.:msp_thumbup:


 
Yup,why open the door if you think you are going to have to shoot in doing so. 

I tell you once some teenage kid was banging out there in the rain. We were about the call the cops but I was able to come a confident decision that he actually just was a teenage kid who got rousted from a party by the cops and got lost.
I ended up driving him back to the house down the road where he could sleep it off. It truly was a tough decision to trust him enough not to call the cops on his sorry ass but I didn't really think the soaking wet, half naked high school student needed to be arrested. I mean he was out there in the rain and dark running around in his socks. 
I did let him know I was armed. I didn't open the door actually though. We intially told him to beat it and we were calling the cops, he went down into one of the sheds to get out of the rain and wait. It was then , watching him go down there and while we turned on the lights that I could see what the deal was.
Still, I shouldn't have gone out there and yes I took a gun just in case and I kept it low. I am really glad the choice I made was right but it was a little hairy for a minute or two, it could have gone either way. I am very glad that it went well and that I could get the kid back to safety. I hope somebody does that for my kid if she ever gets in to trouble like that. Dam kids. 
I was also very glad to be able to discern the situation, all evidence showed that this was just a kid who really did not want to cause alarm, was scared and just needed a little help. I really did not want to see him be hauled away in cuffs by the cops.
When I dropped him off at his friends the house was quite, I told him to go get his buddy to come out real quick or I would call the cops. When they both came out looking like dumb kids whose parents had left them for the weekend I just left. I could tell he learned a little something that night and so did I cause I doubt I will ever leave my family in jepordy again for the few minutes it took to figure out the scene and like I said I am REAL glad it went down like it did... for everybody. 
I would not have done it if I couldn't tell what was going on. I would have hunkered in the house, rifle by my side and called the cops which is what I would have done if it was a pizza man, not a little boy in his socks. Calling the cops would have had the whole neighborhood lit up like Christmas in about 2 seconds and I am glad for that just as well.


----------



## Natewood (Mar 25, 2011)

takes the cops two hours to respond to a non-violent complaint around here....


----------



## treemandan (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh and you can buy a house for 400K? Really? Like something that needs total rehab?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 25, 2011)

The lady's story was that she thought it was probably a friend that needed somewhere to spend the night, if you read the articles.

I like my theory that she just thought it was another blow customer better though..

Did anyone notice that this Hill guy The Snozz capped had a history of selling coke? Hmmm...


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 25, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Dang, Sherlock hasn't got anything on you!


 
Everybody was taking turns dumping on the victims, and I figured it was just jealosy because they didn't have the money and the babe.

I burned up about 20 minutes trolling different news articles. Most of the news articles were just copies of previous info, but several different news sources must have actually gone out and done some real journalism.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 25, 2011)

A lot of folks have been commenting on the reported $400k house.

I think the news report indicated that number came from "county records". That probably means that some reporter got on-line and read the appraised value.

If you look at the on-line appraised values in our area, they are about 1/7th what the actual value is. So...the guy is probably in a pretty pricey home, with pretty well-to-do neighbors.

Besides, if you were the town beauty queen, would you settle for anything less?


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 25, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I just wanna know; Does she have a big nose or not? I mean it looks like she has big nose but they said she don't have a big nose.



No. She has a lovely nose.

Other photo's from other news articles show a pretty girl, revealing no need for descriptive terms like Schnozilla.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 25, 2011)

I love the whole story from start to finish , I wish I could have seen her shoot that guy , it would have made me really horny ... And as for the money I think if I had that kinda coin to drop I would drop it who cares its only money , And let that be a lesson to other would be robbers who want to beat on a girl , its pretty insulting to get smoked with a pink gun .. I think the world will survive with one less 42 yr, old pizza man .. I would have taken my first pee of the day right on his fat face ....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 25, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> I say we just let the committee decide...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks like the "DICE MAN " gets to go to work in the trees ...


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 25, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> I say we just let the committee decide...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nah! he must of had one to many of JL's burritos and is fighting off the poop pains.


----------



## lego1970 (Mar 25, 2011)

That arborist is doing quite well for himself. Buying pizza's with $100 dollar bills, buying his wife a $60k ring, not to mention hooking up with a beautiful woman like that. Heck, I forget what the rest of the story is about.


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 25, 2011)

lego1970 said:


> That arborist is doing quite well for himself. Buying pizza's with $100 dollar bills, buying his wife a $60k ring, not to mention hooking up with a beautiful woman like that. Heck, I forget what the rest of the story is about.


 
I wonder what the IRS would have to say about that.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 25, 2011)

Good timing on that Christmas present purchase.

Good deal when these stories get published, because it puts more "fear" into the criminal element of society.


----------



## treevet (Mar 27, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> Nah! he must of had one to many of JL's burritos and is fighting off the poop pains.


 
was that a type o and you meant "pants" instead of "pains" :msp_biggrin:


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 27, 2011)

treevet said:


> was that a type o and you meant "pants" instead of "pains" :msp_biggrin:


 
Ha ha! :fart:


----------



## tree md (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds a little fishy but who gives a rip... One less dirtbag to worry about out there...

I'd definitely hit it!!!

And yes Dan, I am going to start calling you the snozz...


----------

